# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  داء الزنا وعلاجه

## عبد القادر فاروق

*داء الزنـا وعـــلاجـه*

*الزنا من كبائر الذنوب، وحرّم الله الزنا والوسائل المؤدية إليه. قال الله تعالى:*
*( وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَى إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلاً ) سورة الإسراء آية 32.*
*والنهي عن قربان الزنا أبلغ من النهي عن مجرد فعله لأن ذلك يشمل النهي عن جميع مقدماته ودواعيه فإن ( من حام حول الحِمىَ يوشك أن يقع فيه ) انظر: تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان للشيخ/ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي ص 489، الحدود والتعزيزات عند ابن القيم دراسة موازنة د/ بكر أبو زيد، وقال تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ وَمَنْ يَتَّبِعْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ مَا زَكَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ أَبَداً وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يُزَكِّي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ ) سورة النور آية 21.*

*علاج داء الزنا*
*1-  * *غض البصر للرجل والمرأة كما أمر الله تعالى في سورة النور:-*
*قال تعالى: ( قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ (30) وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَائِهِنَّ أَوْ أَبْنَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ أَوْ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُوْلِي الإِرْبَةِ مِنْ الرِّجَالِ أَوْ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاءِ وَلا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِنْ زِينَتِهِنَّ وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعاً أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ (31) ) سورة النور الآيتان 30/ 31.*
*2- عدم الخضوع بالقول ( عدم الكلام برقة وأنوثة منعاً للفتنة ) والمرض نوعان: مرض شبهة ومرض شهوة.*
*قال تعالى: ( يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ إِنْ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلاً مَعْرُوفاً (32) وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الأُولَى وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيراً (33) ) سورة الأحزاب الآيتان 32/33.*
*3- نهي النساء عن إبداء الزينة.*
*4- تطهير البيت من سموم وسائل الإعلام.*
*5- النهي عن الخلوة بالمرأة الأجنبية، قال رسول الله* *r**: ( لا يخلون رجل بامرأة إلا مع ذي محرم ).*
*6- النهي عن سفر المرأة بلا محرم.*
*قال رسول الله* *r**: ( لا تسافر المرأة إلا مع ذي محرم ولا يدخل عليها رجل إلا مع ذي محرم )*
*7- النهي عن خروج المرأة متطيبة، قال رسول الله* *r**: ( أيما امرأة استعطرت فمرت على قوم ليجدوا ريحها فهي زانية وكل عين زانية ) رواه الترمذي، وقال: حديث حسن صحيح.*
*( وكل عين زانية: وكل عين نظرت إليها بشهوة فهي زانية ) كما في البخاري: ( فزنا العين النظر وزنا اللسان المنطق ).*
*8- النهي عن وصف المرأة امرأة أخرى لزوجها كأنه ينظر إليها.*
*9- ضوابط عورة المرأة أمام المحارم ( لا يرى الأب من ابنته أو الأخ من أخته أو الزوج من حماته ...، ( وهكذا سائر المحارم ) إلا مواضع الوضوء فقط ( شعر الرأس، الرقبة أو العنق، الوجه، الكفين، القدمين ) وكذلك لا يجلس الأب أمام أولاده بسراويل قصيرة لأن الفخذ عورة كما قال النبي* *r** والالتزام بآداب اللباس والزينة والاستئذان داخل الأسرة فيه سد لباب زنا المحارم.*
*10- النهي عن الاختلاط بين الرجال والنساء.*
*11- البعد عن التبرج والسفور؛ لأنه من الكبائر وتربية البنات على الحجاب فالحجاب فريضة على المرأة بالكتاب والسنة وإجماع الأمة وأقل ما يسمى بالحجاب: الخمار الذي يُظهر الوجه والكفين، والنقاب واجب إذا خُشيت الفتنة والفتنة في زماننا موجودة.*
*12- التفريق بين البنات والأولاد في أماكن النوم، وإن لم يمكن فلنجعل لكل طفل غطاءً مستقلاً.*
*13- مراعاة الضوابط الشرعية في مسألة الدروس الخصوصية فلا يدخل المدرس في غياب صاحب البيت ولا يخلو بالطالبة أو الطالبات.*
*14- النهي عن نشر أسرار الاستمتاع بين الزوجين فلابد من حفظ السر الخاص (سر الفراش) والسر العام وهو (الحياة الزوجية عموماً).*
*15- النهي عن مصافحة الرجل للمرأة التي يحل له الزواج بها وليست من محارمه، وكان النبي* *r** لا يصافح النساء وهو المعصوم فكيف بنا نحن وهو القائل ( لأن يطعن في رأس أحدكم بمخيط من حديد خير له من أن يمس امرأة لا تحل له ) رواه الروياني وصححه الشيخ الألباني في "الصحيحة" 226.*
*16- البعد عن الصحبة السيئة، قال تعالى (* *الأَخِلاَّءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلاَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ )* *سورة الزخرف آية 67.*
*وقال رسول الله* *r** ( لا تصاحب إلا مؤمناً ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي ).*
*17- مراقبة تليفونات الأولاد وسلوكياتهم ومتابعتهم سداً لذريعة الفساد.*
*18- مراعاة الضوابط الشرعية للدخول على الإنترنت والبعد عن مواقع الرذيلة والفساد وقاذورات المعاصي والفضائيات المسمومة .*
*19- تيسير الزواج والبعد عن المغالاة وتكليف الزوج بما لا يستطيعه، قال تعالى: (**لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْساً إِلاَّ وُسْعَهَا** ) سورة البقرة من الآية 286.*
*20- استحضار العقوبة: الزاني على نوعين هما:*
*أ- الزاني البكر ( سواء كان رجلاً أو امرأة لم يسبق لهما الزواج ) فعليهما جلد مائة وتغريب عام* 
*( يُنفي سنة عن بلده ) أي عن وطنه، فالجلد عقوبة على البدن والتغريب عقوبة على القلب. والمرأة لا تُنفي إلا مع محرم لها وإن لم يوجد محرم فنكتفي بجلدها.*
*ب- الزاني المحصن ( وهو من سبق له الزواج ) عليه الرجم وهو أن يُقتل بالحجارة حتى الموت,*
*21- تحفيظ القرآن الكريم والأحاديث النبوية لأولادنا والقراءة في سيرة الرسول* *r** وسير الصالحين والزهاد والعلماء والزهاد والعلماء وأهوال يوم القيامة.*
*22- كثرة ذكر الموت، والاستعداد له، وزيارة القبور، والمرضى، ودور الأيتام، فهذا يرقق القلب ويبعده عن هذه الأمور القبيحة المحرمة وأعلم أن الموت آت وكل آت قريب قال رسول الله* *r*
*( أكثروا  ذكر هادم اللذات )*
*23- الصيام: قال رسول الله* *r** : " يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وِجَاء " متفق عليه.*

*قال ا بن القيم: فصل في آفات الزنا*
*والزني يجمع خلال الشر كلها من قلة الدين وذهاب الورع وفساد المروءة وقلة الغيرة، فلا تجد زانياً معه ورع ولا وفاء بعهد ولا صدق في حديث ولا محافظة على صديق ولا غيرة تامة على أهله، فالغدر والكذب والخيانة وقلة الحياء وعدم المراقبة وعدم الأنفة للحرم وذهاب الغيرة من القلب من شُعَبِه وموجباته.*
*ومن موجباته غضب الرب بإفساد حرمه وعياله، ولو تعرض رجل إلى ملك من الملوك بذلك لقابله أسوأ مقابلة، ومنها سواد الوجه وظلمته وما يعلوه من الكآبة والمقت الذي يبدو عليه للناظرين، ومنها ظلمة القلب وطمس نوره وهو الذي أوجب طمس نور الوجه وغشيان الظلمة له، ومنها الفقر اللازم. وورد في الأثر " أنا الله مهلك الطغاة ومفقر الزناة" ومنها أنه يذهب حرمة فاعله، ويسقطه من عين ربه ومن أعين عباده، ومنها أنه يسلبه أحسن الأسماء، وهو اسم العفة والبر والعدالة، ويعطيه أضدادها كاسم الفاجر والفاسق والزاني والخائن.*
*ومنها أنه يسلبه اسم المؤمن كما في " الصحيحين " عن النبي* *r** أنه قال: " لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن " فسلبه اسم الإيمان المطلق وإن لم يسلب عنه مطلق الإيمان ومنها أنه يُعرض نفسه لسكنى التنور ( التنور: الفرن وهو بوتقة حرارية من صنع رب العالمين ) الذي رأى النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم – فيه الزنا والزوانى ومنها أنه يفارق الطيب الذى وصف الله به أهل العفاف، ويستبدل به الخبيث الذي وصف الله به الزناة، كما قال الله تعالى ( الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ وَالطَّيِّبَاتُ لِلطَّيِّبِينَ وَالطَّيِّبُونَ لِلطَّيِّبَاتِ أُوْلَئِكَ مُبَرَّءُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَهُمْ مَغْفـــِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ ) سورة النور آية 26.*
*وقد حرم الله الجنة على كل خبيث بل جعلها مأوى الطيبين، ولا يدخلها إلا طيب.*
*قال تعالى: ( وَقَالَ لَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَا سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ طِبْتُمْ فَادْخُلُوهَا خَالِدِينَ ) سورة الزمر آية 73 . فإنما استحقوا سلام الملائكة ودخول الجنة بطيبهم ، والزناة من أخبث الخلق ، وقد جعل الله سبحانه جنهم دار الخبيث وأهله فى جهنم فلا يدخل النار طيب ، ولا يدخل الجنة خبيث . ومنها الوحشه التى يضعها الله سبحانه وتعالى فى قلب الزانى ، وهى نظير الوحشة التى تعلو وجهه ، فالعفيف على وجهه حلاوة وفى قلبه أنس ، ومن جالسه استأنس به ، والزانى تعلو وجهه الوحشة ومن جالسه استوحش به ، ومنها قلة الهيبة التى تنزع من صدور أهله وأصحابه وغيرهم له ، وهو أحقر شئ فى نفوسهم وعيونهم ، بخلاف العفيف فإنه يرزق المهابة والحلاوة ، ومنها أن الناس ينظرونه بعين الخيانة ولا يأمنه أحد على حرمته وعلى ولده ، ومنها الرائحة التى تفوح عليه يشمها كل ذى قلب سليم . ومنها ضيقة الصدر وحرجه ، فإن الزناة يعاملون بضد قصودهم ، فإن من طلب لذة العيش وطيبه بما حرمه الله عليه عاقبه بنقيض قصده ، فإن ما عند الله لا ينال إلا بطاعته ولم يجعل الله معصيته سببا إلى خير قط ، ولو علم الفاجر ما فى العفاف من اللذة والسرور وانشراح الصدر وطيب العيش لرأى أن الذى فاته من اللذة أضعاف أضعاف ما حصل له . ومنها أنه يعرض نفسه لفوات الاستمتاع بالحور العين فى المساكن الطيبة فى جنات عدن ، وإذا كان الله عاقب لابس الحرير فى الدنيا بحرمانه لبسه يوم القيامة ، وشارب الخمر فى الدنيا بحرمانه إياها يوم القيامة . فكذلك من تمتع بالصور المحرمة فى الدنيا ومنها أن الزنى يجرئه على قطيعة الرحم وعقوق الوالدين وكسب الحرام ، وظلم الخلق وإضاعة أهله وعياله وربما قاده الى سفك الدم الحرام ، فهذه المعصية لا تتم إلا بأنواع من المعاصي قبلها ومعها ، ويتولد عنها أنواع أخر من المعاصى بعدها ، فهى محفوفة بجند من المعاصى قبلها وجند بعدها ، وهى أجلب شئ لشر الدنيا والآخرة . وأمنع شئ لخير الدنيا والآخرة ، وإذا علقت بالعبد فوقع فى حبائلها وأشراكها عز على الناصحين استنقاذه وأعيى الأطباء داوؤه ، فأسيرها لا يُفدى ، وقتيلها لا يودى .*
*       وقد وكلها الله سبحانه بزوال النعم فإذا ابتلى بها عبد فليودع نعم الله فإنها ضيف سريع الانتقال وشيك الزوال . قال الله تعالى (ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّراً نِعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى قَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ ) سورة الأنفال 53 .*
*       وقال تعالى : (لَهُ مُعَقِّبَاتٌ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنفُسِهِمْ وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءاً فَلا مَرَدَّ لَهُ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ ) سورة الرعد آية 11 ( أنظر : روضة المحبين ونزهة المشتاقين لابن القيم ص 264 : 266 الناشر : دار الصفا ) .*
*وقال ابن القيم : ولما كانت مفسدة الزنا من أعظم المفاسد ، وهى منافية لمصلحة نظام العالم فى حفظ الأنساب ، وحماية الفروج ، وصيانة الحرمات ، وتوقى ما يوقع أعظم العداوة والبغضاء بين الناس ، من إفساد كل منهم امرأة صاحبه وابنته وأخته وأمه ، وفى ذلك خراب العالم . كانت تلى مفسدة القتل فى الكبر ، ولهذا قرنها الله سبحانه بها فى كتابه ، ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم – فى سنته .*
*قال الإمام أحمد : ولا أعلم بعد قتل النفس شيئا أعظم من الزنى . وقد أكد سبحانه حرمته بقوله تعالى : (وَالَّذِينَ لا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهاً آخَرَ وَلا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلاَّ بِالْحَقِّ وَلا يَزْنُونَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ يَلْقَ أَثَاماً (68) يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ الْعَذَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ مُهَاناً (69) إِلاَّ مَنْ تَابَ وَآمَنَ وَعَمِلَ عَمَلاً صَالِحاً فَأُوْلَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَحِيماً (70) وَمَنْ تَابَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحاً فَإِنَّهُ يَتُوبُ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَتَاباً ) سورة الفرقان الآيات 68 : 71 فقرن الزنى بالشرك وقتل النفس ، وجعل جزاء ذلك الخلود فى العذاب المضاعف ما لم يرفع العبد موجب ذلك بالتوبة والإيمان والعمل الصالح وقد قال تعالى (وَلا تَقْرَبُوا الزِّنَى إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَسَاءَ سَبِيلاً ) سورة الإسراء أية 32 .*
*       فأخبر عن فحشه فى نفسه وهو القبيح الذى قد تناهي قبحه حتى استقر فحشه فى العقول حتى عند كثير من الحيــــــــــو  ان ، كما ذكر البخارى فى صحيحه عن عمرو بن ميمون الأودى قال ( رأيت فى الجاهلية قرداً زنى بقردة ، فاجتمع القرود عليهما فرجموهما حتى ماتا ) ثم أخبر عن غايته بأنه ساء سبيلاً فإنه سبيل هلكه وبوار وافتقار فى الدنيا ، وعذاب وخزى ونكال فى الآخرة ولما كان نكاح أزواج الآباء من أقبحه خصه بمزيد ذم فقال تعالى (وَلا تَنكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنْ النِّسَاءِ ) سورة النساء آية 22 .*
*       وَعَلّقَ سبحانه فلاح العبد على حفظ فرجه منه ، فلا سبيل له إلى الفلاح بدونه منه .*
*فقال تعالى (قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ (1) الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ (2) وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ اللَّغْوِ مُعْرِضُونَ (3) وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلزَّكَاةِ فَاعِلُونَ (4) وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ (5) إِلاَّ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ (6) فَمَنْ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمْ الْعَادُونَ ) سورة المؤمنون الآيات من 1 : 7 وهذا يتضمن ثلاثة أمور: أن من لم يحفظ فرجه لم يكن من المفلحين ، وأنه من الملومين ، ومن العادين ، ففاته الفلاح ، واستحق اسم العدوان ، ووقع فى اللوم ، فمقاساة ألم الشهوة ومعاناتها أيسر من بعض ذلك . وقال ابن القيم : ومفسدة الزنا مناقضة لصلاح العالم ، فإن المرأة إذا زنت أدخلت العار على أهلها ، وزوجها وأقاربها ، ونكست رؤوسهم بين الناس ، وإن حملت من الزنى ، فإن قتلت ولدها جمعت بين الزنى والقتل ، وإن حملته على الزوج أدخلت على أهله وأهلها أجنبياً ليس منهم ، فورثهم وليس منهم ورآهم وخلا بهم وانتسب إليهم وليس منهـــــــــــم ، إلى غير ذلك من مفاسد زناها ، وأما زنى الرجل فإنه يوجب اختلاط الأنساب ايضا ، وإفساد المرأة المصونة ، وتعريضها للتلف والفساد .*
*  وفى هذه الكبيرة خراب الدنيا والدين ، فكم فى الزنا من استحلال الحرمات ، وفوات حقوق ، ووقوع مظالم .*
*       ومن خاصته أنه يوجب الفقر ، ويُقصر العمر ، ويكسو صاحبه سواد الوجه وثوب المقت بين الناس ويشتت القلب ويمرضه إن لم يمته ، ويجلب الهم الحزن والخوف ولهذا شرع فيه القتل على أشنع الوجوه وأفحشها وأصعبها ، الجواب الكافى لمن سأل عن الدواء الشافى (الداء والدواء) لابن القيم ص (177 : 178) ، ( 191 : 192 ) ، الناشر : مكتبة الدعوة*
*نعوذ بالله من هذا الداء ونسأل الله السلامة والعافية وأن يحفظ المسلمين والمسلمات من هذا الداء ، وأن يرزقنا الخوف منه اللهم آمين وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم*
*وكتبه / عبد القادر فاروق*
*واعظ عام القاهرة – الأزهر الشريف – باحث دكتوراه – كلية الشريعة*

----------

